# Local 48 Referral system slaps a bunch of men on the wee-wee



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

These seven hands from Hughes electric got laid off, and hit the very end of the book. They do work down at the port.

Christenson electric puts in massive amounts of calls, and spins through all these men on the book until they get those seven at the very end.

There's alot of really good hands on the book, ahead of these jerks, who are not anything special.

Is that a slap on the pecker to all those men who have been off over a year or what? 

Our referral system is the biggest load of crap   !

This story is not going to die until we have 50/50 in this local.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

You can always go sign the books in 280 or 659 right? :laughing:

C'mon over to 932, I think we might be dipping into Book 2 here shortly due to a big project at the GP mill in Toledo.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

miller_elex said:


> This story is not going to die until we have _*50/50*_ in this local.


Explain 50/50 please.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> Christenson electric puts in massive amounts of calls, and spins through all these men on the book until they get those seven at the very end.


They put an equal amount or more calls as the book?
:blink:

When you mean "spins through" do you mean calls and turns away?


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

miller_elex said:


> These seven hands from Hughes electric got laid off, and hit the very end of the book. They do work down at the port.
> 
> Christenson electric puts in massive amounts of calls, and spins through all these men on the book until they get those seven at the very end.
> 
> ...


 you have seven "brothers" that need a family meeting.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

Rudeboy said:


> They put an equal amount or more calls as the book?
> :blink:
> 
> When you mean "spins through" do you mean calls and turns away?


 if you get spun do you get two hour show up?


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

If I was the owner of Hughes, I would be red-hot too, because I could of made a buck selling off the department in question, of my business, to another EC.

Anyway the turd sandwich is cut, it stinks....

Another thing that doesn't smell right.... just before all this went down, the hall changed a wording in the hiring hall rules, allowing an EC to turn-down a man for employment for any reason at all. This kind of goes without saying, men do get spun, but now it's a blessing to spin the good men along with the bad, to cherry pick at the end of the book?? Its like a slap in the face to the man who had intended to work hard and make a home for himself... Coincidence? :blink: We'll never know...


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> Local 48 Referral system slaps a bunch of men on the wee-wee


They should be grateful, many men have to pay for that.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> They put an equal amount or more calls as the book?


No, they put in a bunch of calls each day, for consecutive days...



> When you mean "spins through" do you mean calls and turns away?


Yes. I never been spun, but can empathize with a man who has, that does not deserve it. 80/20 rule, probably 20% deserve to be spun. I am pretty sure they all get show up pay, but can't say decisively.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

miller_elex said:


> If I was the owner of Hughes, I would be red-hot too, because I could of made a buck selling off the department in question, of my business, to another EC.
> 
> Anyway the turd sandwich is cut, it stinks....
> 
> Another thing that doesn't smell right.... just before all this went down, the hall changed a wording in the hiring hall rules, allowing an EC to turn-down a man for employment for any reason at all. This kind of goes without saying, men do get spun, but now it's a blessing to spin the good men along with the bad, to cherry pick at the end of the book?? Its like a slap in the face to the man who had intended to work hard and make a home for himself... Coincidence? :blink: We'll never know...


 Sounds like a BA just pocketed a big favor.


----------



## Malaking_TT (Dec 17, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> These seven hands from Hughes electric got laid off, and hit the very end of the book. They do work down at the port.
> 
> Christenson electric puts in massive amounts of calls, and spins through all these men on the book until they get those seven at the very end.
> 
> ...


I've been checking 48's dispatch report every day and was like "damn! christensen sure does call a lot of guys!" Now I know why. WTF


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Malaking_TT said:


> I've been checking 48's dispatch report every day and was like *"damn! christensen sure does call a lot of guys!"* Now I know why. WTF


Yeah, to the outsider it sure looked like they needed alot of help... Believe me, we were all on the outside looking in...


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Yeah, what a bunch of hornswaggling crap.

This post isn't dildos, but christensen electric sure is.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

brian john said:


> Explain 50/50 please.


It's local 98's referral system. SOJ 50/50.

Which means "Solicit your Own Job"..........It allows men to call contractors and find there on work and it allows contractors to find the men they want.

Now, ALL soj's must be reported to the hall or risk Armageddon.(loss of benefits, or having your men pulled and replaced)

Now the 50/50 part means, that for every SOJ hire a contractor makes his next hire comes off the top of the list.

Also a contractor cannot turn down a man with out cause and if they do roll a guy on the first day, they owe him 2 days pay, minimum.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> These seven hands from Hughes electric got laid off, and hit the very end of the book. They do work down at the port.
> 
> Christenson electric puts in massive amounts of calls, and spins through all these men on the book until they get those seven at the very end.
> 
> ...


I'm surprised your administration allows this. Here there was a contractor taking advantage of the "short call" hire and the hall threatened to pull ALL his men.

98 is not perfect by any stretch of the imagination but damn, we don't put up with that sh*t.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Miller, if you guy's had SOJ 50/50 the contractor could have picked 3 of the 7 guys and then took 4 right off the top. That would have been a win win for everyone.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

OMG

My head is spinning.

Wth.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> OMG My head is spinning. Wth.


 
That wine in a box is good sh1t. No?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> That wine in a box is good sh1t. No?


I drink goodish wine, not even two buck chuck. F that.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

No show-up pay in our local if the contractor spins you.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Free choice to hire and fire who I wan't to at will. 

Unions are really strange to an outsider looking in if you were to ask me, which of course you didn't...


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

So they basically refused the whole list. I'd be surprised if anyone would ever take a call with them in the future. Sure gonna suck for them when the times get good.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Unions are really strange to an outsider looking in if you were to ask me, which of course you didn't...


My first job in the trade was as a open shop electrician's helper on an almost all union job, we had some issues with a few die hards. But I was asking about the union and the hiring and firing policy the explanations baffled me, I just figured it was the none union electrician trying to explain something he did not understand. Years later when I joined the local and the BA was explaining the hiring, lay off and firing policy I was baffled.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

The firing and layoff system is fine. it's the hiring part that sucks.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

call outs should be for special skills and foreman


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Mr Rewire said:


> call outs should be for special skills and foreman


No, there should be no specialized calls. It *suppose *to be fair for everyone (the idea of unionism) but the referral only doesn't create fairness, it handcuffs people.

"SOJ 50/50" as we call it, is as close to fair as it can get. Now everyone has the equal opportunity to not only be placed but also find a job.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

slickvic277 said:


> No, there should be no specialized calls. It *suppose *to be fair for everyone (the idea of unionism) but the referral only doesn't create fairness, it handcuffs people.


I have 300 circuit breakers to test (insert speciality here) , why would I want anyone that knows what they are doing, send me a deck ape.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

slickvic277 said:


> No, there should be no specialized calls. It *suppose *to be fair for everyone (the idea of unionism) but the referral only doesn't create fairness, it handcuffs people.
> 
> "SOJ 50/50" as we call it, is as close to fair as it can get. Now everyone has the equal opportunity to not only be placed but also find a job.


 We have "special skills' but you get paid more and you have to be released when those 'specialskills' are no longer needed.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

brian john said:


> I have 300 circuit breakers to test (insert speciality here)


This is where you get your choice in hiring a guy.

I also like what the UA has, the first 14 men to a shop can be called out by name off the book.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

brian john said:


> I have 300 circuit breakers to test (insert speciality here) , why would I want anyone that knows what they are doing, send me a deck ape.



Missing my point. With SOJ, you could hire who you want without the need of a "specialty" call. But it's more balanced because everyone has the resource to SOJ.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Most of the other trades have recall ... if you have worked for the contractor in the past they can hire you back. Usually there is a some limit as to how far in the past you have worked for the contractor. I understand that the UA has recently said if you have ever worked for the contractor they can hire you back outside of the book.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

slickvic277 said:


> Missing my point. With SOJ, you could hire who you want without the need of a "specialty" call. But it's more balanced because everyone has the resource to SOJ.


I got the point, but I am not hiring some guy I have not decided to pay. I want to hand pick my employees. Not have some random guy just sent my way.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

brian john said:


> I got the point, but I am not hiring some guy I have not decided to pay. I want to hand pick my employees. Not have some random guy just sent my way.


With SOJ you can, which eliminates the need for the so-called "specialty" call. The only difference is, everyone has the ability to SOJ, which has no baring on how you hire, if anything it expands your employee pool.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

SOJ would mean an employer doesn't have to play games with the book system to see what "live sticks" and "deadwood" may have to be gone through to get who the employer wants. Livesticks are going to gravitate to the best shops.

Also, one POS can be a goldmine at someone elses shop for a host of differeent reasons (personality conflicts, family issue at one time, etc, etc). The world would be a very boring place if we all were the same:whistling2:


----------



## Mrmanly (May 23, 2010)

Sounds to me that this contractor has decided that these 7 guys will make him the most money. 

A wise decision.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Mrmanly said:


> Sounds to me that this contractor has decided that these 7 guys will make him the most money.
> 
> A wise decision.




Lots of sharp people got passed over...wait till times are good. All the qualifieds can play "spin the contractor":thumbsup:. This ugly economy will turn around...Remember - the ass you kick today, may be the one you kiss tomorrow!


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Rockyd said:


> This ugly economy will turn around.



When ? :blink:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> When ? :blink:


Right after the free fall it is in right now Ends....


----------



## Tommy I (Feb 13, 2011)

This is coming from a first year apprentice, so take it for what it's worth, but I would really like a 50/50 system in our local. My dad got laid off (carpenter) half a year ago and got a job withing two weeks based off his reputation. He's still working with this contractor. If you're a good guy and a good electrician I think you should have a chance to go through your contacts and try to solicit your a job.
However, I also think they should keep a 100% referrel system for the apprenticeship, as apprentices haven't had time to make many friends (or enemies) yet.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Tommy I said:


> I also think they should keep a 100% referrel system for the apprenticeship, as apprentices haven't had time to make many friends (*or enemies*) yet.


:laughing: :laughing:

We'll still hear the same SOB Story from a POS new journeyman who was a POS apprentice about how this is their trade and they deserve to work (for $40 an hour......) and how they are going to lose their house, and lose their wife, and kids will go hungry? Sure I empathize, but this isn't welfare. If you want free money to sit on your ass, sell dope.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Do any members see why owners, mangers and superintendents, shy away a 100% referral system. There is a lot at stake when I hire a guy, I really want and need that choice of who I am paying, letting drive a truck, interfacing with customers, and basically making or losing money for me.

This holds true for small jobs as well as large projects. Why accept one knuckle head when there are 7 other excellent men waiting to work. In addition maybe those knuckle heads would step up their game some if they thought they might stand a better chance at getting a job, with improved attitude.

There are many excellent electricians out of work, why be stuck with one of the "could not care less Bozo's"?

As for the OP I doubt all the men passed over were not qualified, more likely a friend issue.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

The problem I see with SOJ is it puts the older worker at a disadvantage.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> That wine in a box is good sh1t. No?


white zinfandel.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Mr Rewire said:


> The problem I see with SOJ is it puts the older worker at a disadvantage.



Here, for every five guys on the job, one of them has to be 50 or older. Or something like that, I forget the exact rule but I know there's a stipulation to keep the older guys from being discriminated against.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Mr Rewire said:


> The problem I see with SOJ is it puts the older worker at a disadvantage.


Not if he knows what he is doing, 5 of my top men are over 55, all qualified test technicians. If you lounge around on the fringes of electricity and learn nothing after 40 years that is another issue.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I wouldn't mind hiring an older guy. Hell, I might learn something new. I don't really care too much about speed, but I do care about quality.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

knowshorts said:


> I don't really care too much about speed, but I do care about quality.


Those old guys aren't all that much slower either. And when you add into the mix that oldtimers don't leave loose ends, and don't have to go back because it wasn't done right... you've got a winner.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

miller_elex said:


> Those old guys aren't all that much slower either. And when you add into the mix that oldtimers don't leave loose ends, and don't have to go back because it wasn't done right... you've got a winner.


 
i'm smart enough to walk down the hill:brows:


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Mr Rewire said:


> i'm smart enough to walk down the hill:brows:


Ran up the hill? What's the rush anyways? We're all going to the same place.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

miller_elex said:


> Those old guys aren't all that much slower either. And when you add into the mix that oldtimers don't leave loose ends, and don't have to go back because it wasn't done right... you've got a winner.


 
There just as many old slackers as there are young slackers, if you are lazy when you are young with no repercussions, when you final grow up you will be lazy and old.


----------

